# Isao Inokuma's Suicide



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 21, 2004)

Apparently Isao Inokuma, the author of the excellent judo book: BEST JUDO (1979), had committed suicide by seppeku in September 2001 at age 63. 

Does anyone know more about it?


http://www.budokwai.org/isao_inokuma.htm


----------

